# INTERNATIONAL VELVET...1978 film on DVD



## brendon (27 May 2008)

hi just to let readers know that this great film is now on dvd..I have as yet never seen it on the UK market so I bought the USA version ..the good news is it comes as part of a 4 horse themed box set.the other 3 films are Black Beauty..1994 ..The story of seabiscuit..and last but not least National velvet starring Liz Taylor...a great buy at £5 with postage from USA approx £1.50..I got my copy from Amazon and even though it is in NSTC format all the films work 100%..my dvd player is a cheap prism model and my T.V is a standard 12 year old pal system..This will be of good news to all who have been wanting to see this lovely film on dvd.it is in wide screen too a lovely transfer from film..I think the musical score is also lovely..When I lived in Peterborough the local Key Theatre were visited by producers of the film seeking extras to work on the film being shot at nearby BURGHLEY HOUSE near Stamford..they all had a great time and got well fed and paid too so they were happy..On the front of the dvd box is a picture of TATUM and in the background is the wonderful BURGHLEY HOUSE...funny though it didnt get a mention on the IMDB website as one of the 3 day eventing locations..anyroad  I can enjoy this film again..and 3 others too...this must be the best horsey fim buy of the year....get yours today


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (27 May 2008)

This is a revue of the movie &amp; I have to agree with it I'm afraid, watching paint dry is infinitely more engaging 
	
	
		
		
	


	




:

Movie review
From Time Out Film Guide

A pretty equestrian fairytale, in which an orphaned American teenager (O'Neal) sets her sights on a Gold Medal for Great Britain in the 3-day event at some future South African Olympic Games. This gelatinous story, devised by producer/director Forbes, is so unashamedly sentimental, so resolutely devoid of authentic emotion or motivation, that one can only marvel at its lavish audacity. Do families still go to such tosh? Forbes presumably banked the film's appeal on middle-aged parents recalling Elizabeth Taylor winning the Grand National in National Velvet and hauling their children off to see this, its woeful - and very belated - sequel.


----------



## pelly (27 May 2008)

Damn site better  then the Moronic National Velvet.


----------



## CLAIRE18 (27 May 2008)

I totally loved this film- i was 12 when i saw it tho, i could watch it again and again :0p


----------



## amabelscott (27 May 2008)

hmm i was brought up on National and International Velvet


----------



## zigzag (27 May 2008)

I still cry when the horse is shot on the plane


----------



## kerilli (27 May 2008)

me too. and when she gets chased on the horse by the yobbos in the car, and has to try to jump the 5-bar gate... worst nightmares.
actually, it is a load of pap, don't know if i could bear trying to watch it again!


----------



## Janette (27 May 2008)

The horse on the plane bit, the chase by the Yobbo's - Yup - Get's me as well.

I too was 14 when I first saw this film.  It doesn't matter how sentimental it is, it's still a fun watch.  Just like Cinderella.  We know it can't really happen like that, but..........


----------



## Weezy (27 May 2008)

I bought it on VHS a few years back and it cost me £26 - yes TWENTY SIX POUNDS, it was that rare!  Great to hear it is on DVD and working over here


----------



## tye_bo (27 May 2008)

It is the best film ever, it is my 'poorly film' that I have to watch if I'm ill or something lol!

I've got a fan group for it on facebook if anyone wants to join?   This is the link I think http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2427813573 or if that doesn't work just search for Internation Velvet Fans.


----------



## ibot (27 May 2008)

i have to say it is defo a classic weepy.


----------



## Banjo (27 May 2008)

i love this film too, i watch it when i feel down or when the weathers rotten and I can't ride. I love the bit when she is doing her cross country ride for the team
I also love the Scarlett Pimpernal with Anthony Andrews and the Slipper and the Rose


----------



## burtondog (27 May 2008)

I saw this at the cinema when I about 12.  I loved it then.  Wasn't quite the same when I watched it on BBC this year but I'll watch anything horsey on TV.


----------



## miss_bird (27 May 2008)

Have to say i also love this film and national velvet, sad i know but have admit it


----------



## Flame_ (27 May 2008)

This film inspired my delusional eventing dreams. I love it but it always makes me feel like I've failed. I do understand that nobody really jumps on a horse and goes straight to the Olympics, I'd settle for just making it to one intro one day!!! Love the bit where she falls off in the cross country and is obviously in agony with her shoulder. Bloke grabs her horse, throws her back on, slaps it on the a**e and off they go. I'd love to see the health and safety uproar if that happened nowadays!


----------



## Sharonr (27 May 2008)

I also totally loved this film as first saw it when I was young.

Ok, so it is totally unrealistic but who cares. When you read some of the posts on this forum about things going wrong with horses and people getting seriously injured, isn't it sometimes nice to just escape to a make believe land????!!!!!!!


----------



## badgerdog (28 May 2008)

I love it and have watched it numerous times.  So what if it's sentimemtal and unrealistic, I think the tiny cross country jumps are hilarious and the dressage is shot from miles away but it's a great film to watch when you can't get out the house.  Just writing about it has put me in the mood to watch it again!


----------



## brendon (30 May 2008)

hope some of you manage to get this while the stocks last..it only took 2 days for delivery from USA...grab it ...while you can??


----------



## brendon (5 June 2008)

I wonder why the burghley house is on th box on cover ..as does not appear in film ..as x country supposed to be 60 miles from ledyard??


----------



## Thistle (5 June 2008)

I am in Int Velvet, they shot the prize giving/retirement scene at Olympia and I'm in the crowd!!!! (showing my age now)


----------



## brendon (17 June 2008)

I see that amazon also sell/ rent it on download form to view on your computer..it has an uncut version of the film ..and a featurette on Tatum and her crash course on riding....pity thats not on dvd


----------



## Seahorse (17 June 2008)

It was on TCM a while ago and I managed to Sky+ it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Fab film, one of my favourites.


----------

